# Devola dam hybrids



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

Got into some hybrids at the Devola Dam today. Caught 12 in about an hour and learned a new trick. I rigged white flukes, tex-posed with a EWG hook and added a nail belly weight. For the first time, I never lost a bait to the rocks! I'm new to hybrid fishing and these were good fun on 6lb. tackle. Size ranged from 14-17in.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Good job man. The fluke does it again...


----------



## -mike- (Sep 26, 2008)

Which side??????? I was oppopsite side of the locks til dark last night. tore em up pretty good with sassyshads for the hybrids and minnies on bottom scored with the toothy guys.


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey -Mike- we must have just missed each other. I was on opposite side from locks as well. Fished from about 3pm to 4pm. They were a bit finicky and took me about 1/2 hr. to find just the right spot, but once I did, it was game on! There were two other guys and 1 girl on the first bar and I pointed them to the spot as I left. You weren't one of them were you? I may get a chance to drop in for a hour here or there this week. Let me know if you're going back.


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

Dumb question: What's a "mini"? I'm guessing a small curl tail grub? What weight & size. Would sure like to get into some eyes.


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

A mini is a small minnow. That is what everyone around here calls them. You would never think it but in the summer we just tear up the hybrids with chicken liver. Probably caught some fish in the 25 inch range. Not to bad when your after cats.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Man sounds like its on down there...will have to get in touch with a buddy of mine who knows the area.


----------

